# Upgrade E28 Sway Bars?



## BalticVid (Dec 1, 2002)

Can anyone suggest the proper sway bar upgrade for my
1986 535i. Im using it for autocross. 
Already did lower springs (Bavarian) and Bilsteins (Touring)
It's my everyday driver. Thats why the touring Bilsteins.

Can I use M5 bars? They are 25mm front and 19mm rear.
Is that too much.?
Turner motorsports upgrade is 22mm front and 16mm rear.

I don't want to overstress the mounts either.
Can they or should they be beefed up?

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

A lot of people chose the e28 m5 bars as a 'mild' upgrade. Another upgrade to consider is the dinan or racing dynamics sets. I believe these two are smaller in dia. than the Suspension Technique kits. 

If you do not want to overstress your mounts, it si highly recommended that you run the sway bars on 'full soft' setting when you get them.


----------



## BalticVid (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks E28Will. I'll check it out.

:bow:


----------

